# Wot no signs !!



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Had a great day but the only problem I had with the show was..... Signs!! Never saw a sign for the show until I was driving pass the dog show area within the car park. Surely a few signs a couple of miles out would help people .?


----------



## BradDetailing (Mar 29, 2012)

not sure on your 20/20 vision but me and a pal got there easy! big yellow signs and easy entry.
not sure on the ticket system! :S the guy had no change? 
been to alot where there is nothing for ages then all at once.
but other than that, i got what i wanted there


----------



## SamC (Jan 27, 2013)

one sign said "livestock" scribbled out and then "Waxstock" above it haha


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

BradDetailing said:


> not sure on your 20/20 vision but me and a pal got there easy! big yellow signs and easy entry.
> not sure on the ticket system! :S the guy had no change?
> been to alot where there is nothing for ages then all at once.
> but other than that, i got what i wanted there


Yes getting in was easy, but never saw one sign on the road away from the show!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

they never (the showground) put signs up, you get the one on the roundabout by the holiday inn and the other at the back end of orton southgate by the housing estate


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

As luck would have it, the first sign appeared just as my sat nav's battery gave up the ghost!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

I saw the first out of the two signs when my sat nav said you have reached your destination.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Don't know ? wasn't looking for 1 , I was following the sat nav


----------



## tubthumper (Jul 2, 2013)

I came in from the A1 and there were signs all the way in


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

There were definitely signs from the A1 and all the surrounding roundabouts. Unfortunately there wasn't enough signage INSIDE the showground from the northgate entrance. I had to deal with dog show people on the gate that were also lost.... We did look into AA signage but the costs were simply silly.


----------

